# July 25



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

With finally a good tide to work with gave it a shot Wed. night. Tide was perfect, but the wind forecast called for 5 to 10 out of the SW.Wind was at least 10 when I started and got stronger as the night progressed. Alot of my favorite beach was unfishable because of the wind and ran over several buried up nice fish before I could get a shot.Started about 9:00 and stayed till 1:00. Had a monster run on me and estimate of over 25 inches.BIG FISH/ REALLY BIG FISH Had a shot on anouther good fish that measured 24.5. Ended the night with 18. ​


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice catch. How was the Vis. And which area were ya in? Orange beach or Gulf Shores or Florida ?


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Or Eastern shore area? Forgot about there.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Water pretty dingy till later in the night and the rising tide cleared it up alot. Fish were right on the beach and both big fish were no more than a foot off the beach.Gulf Shores/ Little Lagoon would be a good bet, especially if you gigg the gulf.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Bama. I went last night in Orange Beach area and did well. Water was beautiful.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Had a friend hit Orange Beach Thur. night and he did quite well.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Sweet! See my latest report for last night again in Orange Beach. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/floundering-report-7-28-12-a-126569/


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I live in Bon Secour so both little lagoon and Orange Beach are easy spots to hit. I just dont know many good spots in little lagoon other than the obvious ones. I have done ok in the past in the lagoon but I always slay them just about every time in Orange beach.


----------

